# HELP



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Got 10 mixed mbuna. All were fine until a few days ago one stopped eating and just hangouts in the rocks by the bottom and doesn't swim around as much. All others are totally fine except the one. Not sure if it's bloat or some other parasite. Need help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

What are the dimensions of the tank?

What are the species and genders?

What are your test results for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

How did you cycle your tank, when did your cycle finish (meaning ammonia and nitrite are consistently zero) and when did you add the fish?


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

I ran out of test strips for the tank a few days ago and I'm waiting for them in the mail since the nearest LFS is over an hour away. Last time I checked numbers were all good. Did fishless cycle for about a week or so then added fish. They've all been ok for like 3 weeks until these last few days just the one has been acting funny. They're mixed mbuna from live fish direct so I'm not sure all the specific species and sexes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The test results are going to be key, so we will wait. A cycle takes an average of six weeks. It's always one that shows symptoms first. What are the dimensions of your tank? You can post pictures of your fish in the Unidentified Forum to find out the species or if they are hybrids.

If you have more than 3 males in a group of 10 you could have aggression because there are not enough females.

Is there a bulge under the chin of the one who is not eating? Could it be a holding female?


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

No they're all too small for breeding. The one acting funny swims around sometimes and then is on the ground in one spot other times. He's gotten a little better today after a water change and substrate clean as well as moving all my rocks. Still have me worried about bloat though since it's not eating


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are less than 1.5" including tail?

I would isolate the fish in a hospital tank until you get the test results.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

I'd say most are about 2" some 1.5"
I was under the impression that's too small to be holding?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No many species can hold at 1.5". How much water do you change and how often? Changing water daily at the same % they are used to can only help until you figure out what the problem is.

Of course, if you do that and the problem was water quality you will never know without the "before" test results.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

I change the water every 5 days. I take about 15g out every time I change the water.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Update: fish is more lively. I think he's stressed and have noticed the others tend to mess with him and he's trying to get away from them. He's staying more up by the wave maker and less on the ground now. Thinking he's stressed


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes they lurk under the surface when they are being harassed. We don't know the gallons or dimensions of your tank so we can't tell what percent 15G is. I would do daily water changes, maybe 20G today and 25G tomorrow depending on how many gallons you have.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Sorry I thought I had said tank size. It's a 55 gallon 48x12x21 if I'm correct


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's a photo of him


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to work up to 50% weekly on your water changes.

You did 15 gallons which is not quite 30% so tonight do 40% and tomorrow do 50%.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Do I do water changes that big regularly or just to get rid of whatever may be causing him to act that way


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

I tried to take some photos but it's hard to get good ones


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Another photo


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

He's back to sitting on the ground now


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

50% weekly is usually the minimum and do more if test results indicate you need to.

We are guessing you have toxins in the water, maybe from an incomplete cycle. The test results would have confirmed, but you don't have your test kit as yet.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Update: on duty at the station today and fiancé saw him with bloated stomach this morning. She came home from the store later in the day and found him belly up. Lost him. Had her do water change since I'm on duty and the station until Wednesday.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. Did she receive your test kit? Is she able to test and post results?


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Don't remember the exact numbers since she told me over the phone but everything was in good parameters. Now worried about the bloat spreading. So when I get home I'll do another water change and monitor situation


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Update: getting married in a few weeks so I'll be more busy with that and being st the station. Will try to update as much as possible. Fiancé said she noticed another one being weird but that was after a 50% water change so maybe stress. She thinks she saw white poop. I got home and did another 50% water change. Will keep and eye on him


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You should post the actual test results using test tubes and reagents when you can. You should also post the pics on the Unidentified forum so you can see if you have species and genders that might be unhappy being tank mates.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

I will once I get the chance. Just going to be busy with wedding preparations so I apologize for the delay.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No problem. Just worried that you already have another swollen fish.


----------



## Mlopezjrv8 (Mar 26, 2021)

Everyone's doing a lot better now. Doing big water changes every couple days


----------



## jheidlergary (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi, if there is white poop (stringy, long, and/or clear) you may have parasites. If so, I have had success bathing the tank in API General Cure. Does not seem to disrupt the biological filter at all. But when in doubt, regular water changes, immune boosters, and healthy well-rounded diet can do wonders... Also, make sure your nitrates are nice and low. Should be lower than 20 ppm.


----------

